# Stowe, Mt. Snow, or Killington



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Save the money and go on a trip out west?

Out of the three I'd say Stowe. There is a reason Burton hands out passes to that mountain for their employees. The only thing against it, is that it's earliest trip on your list, so conditions may not be so hot.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ugh Definitely Mt. Snow or Stowe for sure....Killington is just a cluster fuck every time I've been there so crowded.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

what kind of riding do you like to do? if you ride park mt snow would be your best bet and probably be the shortest bus ride.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been to all three, but I'm a big Mt Snow fan.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been to stowe late january and its pretty damn fun. I'm actually going again for a long weekend at the end of january this winter.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Its all been summed-up for you. 

Stowe would be my first choice. Big hill, furthest north, with the potential for good snow, but the drive is a bitch and your itinerary says early January.....questionable snow. 

Killington has some good areas to hang out in. I've heard a ton of complaints about Killington, but I've rarely been disappointed. You just have to look for the good spots and embrace the challenge of uncharted tree-runs or the sides of mogul runs. Some of my snowiest Northeast Trips have been to Killington in March. (18-40 inches of fresh) The town is a blast once you are kicked off the hill at 5 and despite what some here say, yes you can ride from First Chair to Last Chair and still go out and have fun in the eve/night.......especially if you happen to be taking the bus home (hours of sleepy time on that ride home).

Mt. Snow: If you are a park hound, then you'll really enjoy this spot. I'm not a park guy so I spent most of my time on the North Face after an 8-inch snowy night. Best I can say is....booring. Because it is so far south, they really rely on man-made snow. Sleepy after hill activities.

Have fun deciding.


----------

